# Warning: Check your primary buckets



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a few buckets that I was questioning if they had cracks in them or not. One of them I retired to a corkidore. This week I ask my local supply shop if LD Carlson would replace them and the broken up lids. He checked and emailed me back saying yes as they are still getting bad one's back. I do not use a mallet or top opener on my lids but several have still failed. I'll be taking back three lids and two primaries. If your supplier gives you a hard time let them know Carlson is replacing them. The consequence of a failure in your kitchen is not worth it. Below is a picture of the bottom edge of one of my buckets.


----------



## jeepingchick (Nov 3, 2010)

good to know they are taking them back!! great to hear a company standing behind their stuff!!


----------



## Green Mountains (Nov 3, 2010)

Dan,

How many primaries did you put through that bucket? I have the same but figure it's due to steady use.

I would never consider returning a zip lock baggie after successfully bagging my left overs.

Wine making takes wear and tear on things. Just like everything.

Everything has a shelflife.

With all respect.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2010)

I could not begin to tell you how many batches went through a paticular primary. The bottom line is, there is a known issue with some of these buckets and also the lids. I have delt with plastic buckets for many years and have never seen this problem. Plus LD Carlson would not be taking them back if it was normal wear and tear. If it was my local guy eating it, I would probably not return it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 3, 2010)

Its getting time to replace all of mine as Ive really pushed them way father then any bucket should be pushed and really starting to risk some wine. They dont have cracks in them but 2 of them are about 8 years old and two are 6. I am very careful with them but after years and years of stirring and punching down caps you get scratches and that is where bacteria hides.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2010)

That brings up a good point Wade. Mine are only two years old at the most.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I gotta tell you, I took two buckets and two lids back today. The owner of my local supply house took a look at them and said "yup they're bad, thats all I need to see". He gave me all new ones and told me I can keep the old buckets for corkidores. All he had to do was verify the bad ones to get full credit himself. This is service at its best!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice, hopefully when I do get new ones I dont end up with ones with an issue.


----------



## Green Mountains (Nov 4, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Well I gotta tell you, I took two buckets and two lids back today. The owner of my local supply house took a look at them and said "yup they're bad, thats all I need to see". He gave me all new ones and told me I can keep the old buckets for corkidores. All he had to do was verify the bad ones to get full credit himself. This is service at its best!



Dan,

Did not mean to challenge you....perhaps it's just my manner. I don't return things very often to stores, and never send anything back to the kitchen.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Dan,
> 
> Did not mean to challenge you....perhaps it's just my manner. I don't return things very often to stores, and never send anything back to the kitchen.



I'm the same way Darren. Working retail for as many years as I have you get a real sour taste for some customers. I didn't feel bad with this as they offered and the manufacturer is aware there was an issue (its been published on here several times) and are willg to take care of it. I bring it up as a caution to others.


----------



## Brian (Nov 4, 2010)

Dan what the heck are corkidores? By the way thanks for the info on the pails! I need to check mine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

Brian said:


> Dan what the heck are corkidores? By the way thanks for the info on the pails! I need to check mine.



I corkidore is a bucket for storing your corks. It includes a bottle of kmeta and the corks spread around it. The kmeta keeps the corks sanitized by the fumes and moist as long as you keep the lid sealed down. You can even store your hoses in it.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 4, 2010)

Brute sells 10 gallon cans with lids, get the white ones, if your local homedepot doesnt have them we ordered ours online and the shipping was free, way better than those buckets you get at the homebrew shop to make wine in, there wont be any chipped edges on these things. Crackedcork


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the idea of a little larger one but will the lid seal down to keep the fumes inside?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Nov 5, 2010)

I had one primary develop a leak, luckily while I was right there to catch it. But it was given to me and who knows how old it was.
If I had my way, I would switch to stainless steel pots for primaries. A 40 quart runs about $80 bucks with a lid and would never go bad.


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I corkidore is a bucket for storing your corks. It includes a bottle of kmeta and the corks spread around it. The kmeta keeps the corks sanitized by the fumes and moist as long as you keep the lid sealed down. You can even store your hoses in it.



How long would the kmeta keep if the top is open a couple of times to get and replace the hoses. I have been looking for a way to keep the hoses without having to run kmeta throught them right before I use them and this will be perfect. I will go and pick up a pail today..


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2010)

The kmeta will last several months. If you open the lid and get a whiff of kmeta you know its working. I just fill my 1/2 gallon glass jug about 1/3 full. I advise you not to use a plastic milk jug like I have in the picture as they break down over time. Something I learned from Wade after posting picture.


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2010)

Thats great I have a small glass jug and it will work perfect for this! Do I just use the standard Kmeta mixture for this or should it be a little stronger? I am really happy I found this site I have learned so much and it has made things so much more fun and interesting..


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Use a regular sanitizing strength of 3 tbs per gallon.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 6, 2010)

Dude, the 10 gal Brute as a primary not a corkadoore, but if you got that many corks to keep you might just want to line it with a big plastic bag and seal it up just for insurance. Crackedcork



Runningwolf said:


> I like the idea of a little larger one but will the lid seal down to keep the fumes inside?


----------

